
Standalone Free Chapter from “Tensorflow for Machine Intelligence” - gbin
https://gumroad.com/l/ORjB
======
gbin
I had the opportunity to review it early and it was exactly what I was looking
for to get started with Tensorflow.

------
sja
One of the authors here- let me know if you have any questions about the book
(or TensorFlow in general)!

~~~
hackatroll
With someone that has little knowledge of Machine learning and TensorFlow will
this book help me learn about them?

